# Free Fish Food



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have seen this company advertising fish food on craigslist a lot recently and decided to look at their site. They are offering free food samples, couldnt hurt to try right ? . . . . . . http://reefmunchies.com/​


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

unless it kills your fish... personally, i dont trust free things so... i wouldnt but if anyone does and it works well, let me know.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Well I bit and my 'free' sample came today - with $.83 postage due and the tiny packet looks like parsley or some other substance known to cause [reef] munchies.
Anyway, it's most likely going into the circular file, under lessons learned.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks a bit suspicious... Note the fish in the Jamaican rasta hat.
And the refill size.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

HAHA! fish cannibis? If anyone uses this, please let me know how that goes...


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

I just recieved mine today also. . . Have not dared to use it yet though LOL


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That is freakin hilarious!! Maybe it's Fish-nip


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

looking at their fb page, it seems like the whole reference to drugs is a gimmick to get people to pay attention, there are some people posting good things on their wall. adds a little legitimacy to it i guess...


----------

